# "verbesserter Alternativ-Ttext" oder "Text an Mauszeiger bei mouseover"



## the snake II (5. Januar 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich bastele gerade ein Monopoly in PHP.
Wenn man mit dem Mauszeiger auf dem Spielbrett, einem Bild, dass mittels '<map>'-HTML-Attribut unterteilt wurde, über eine Straße geht, soll wie im 'alt="text"'-Attribut von HTML die dazugehörige (Besitzrecht-)Karte (mit den Infos wie z.B. Miete etc.) am Mauszeiger erscheinen.
Das könnte ich natürlich irgentwie mit dem oben genannten HTML-Attribut machen, das ist aber nicht so schön, zudem möchte ich die Karte so gestalten, wie 'in echt' (Mit Farben ggf auch mit Tabelle).
Außerdem sollte sie direkt erscheinen, und nicht wie z.B. im IE nach einer Sekunde.
Zum Letzten sollte die Karte solange am Mauszeiger 'haften', bis er das Feld verlässt.
Ist das mit Javascript realisierbar?


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (5. Januar 2005)

Ja, das ist möglich. Wenn du gewusst hättest, dass so ein Teil "Tooltip" heißt, hätte dir da Google sofort weiterhelfen können  Selbiges spuckt nämlich für die Suchbegriffe "javascript tooltip" folgende Seite als erstes Ergebnis aus:

http://www.webmatze.de/webdesign/javascript/tooltips.htm

Das kannst du direkt auf deinen Fall übertragen. Du musst halt entsprechend eine area-Tags mit onmouseover- und onmouseout-Ereignissen versehen und für jeden Tooltip ein eigenes div anlegen.


----------



## the snake II (5. Januar 2005)

Vielen Dank!
So ist das mit den Fachbegriffen, mit umschreibungen kommt man da selten ans Ziel


----------

